# Torn Rotator Surgery



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone here ever go through the torn rotator surgery. I am going to find out tomorrow if that is what they think my 6 month old problem is and want to know the good, bad and ugly if you've had this done before I schedule it if that's what it is. Too many of my symptoms line up exactly with TRC so I am hoping to get this thing fixed so I am at 100% for duck season. Right now I can't even shoulder a gun much less fire one with the recoil.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I suggest you quit wasting your time with ducks and start catching fish....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyoming2utah said:


> I suggest you quit wasting your time with ducks and start catching fish....


Nice try...LOL

I'm already contemplating how to shoot left handed. I've done it before with a scoped rifle just messing around and actually shot better left handed than right handed....


----------

